# Akorn Jr cook today



## Paymaster (Feb 27, 2017)

I did a small cook on my Akorn Jr today. I did a butt ,a fattie and a meatloaf fattie style. 7.5 hour cook and would have cooked longer had I needed to/ Love this little cooker.






























Save​


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 27, 2017)

It all looks great! really yummy!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 27, 2017)

Plated meatloaf supper.


----------

